# Worst Beer…



## bigfurmn

What is the worst beer you have ever had??? 
At the MN state fair there was a mini doughnut beer. Ale with cinnamon and stuff. Terrible, and I enjoy strange brews.


----------



## bauchjw

Aztec Brewery, San Diego’s Habanero Lager when I was in 29 Palms years ago. I don’t think I could breath right for an hour!


----------



## OldSmoke

An empty one.


----------



## Fueling Around

Long list starting long ago.
Fox Deluxe.  Reason it sold for $3.50 a case?
Billy Beer
Heidelberg something.  I bought it in WA state years ago.
Any brand with "Ice" in the label.
I detest many of the artisan brews with fruity and off the wall spices.


bigfurmn said:


> ... At the MN state fair there was a mini doughnut beer. Ale with cinnamon and stuff. Terrible, and I enjoy strange brews.


Cinnamon (Vietnamese) is my bane.  I would have passed.
Last time I was at the "Fair" I had beer on a stick.  Luckily that flight of 4 was pretty good. I think it was from Summit.
Ever have the Wild Rice beer from ?  Don't remember the brewery


----------



## Sven Svensson

A friend insisted I try a peanut butter beer. It was just as gross as you can imagine.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Our Brewery puts out some pretty crazy stuff.  While they make some great ones some I just can't drink.  Here one of the latest:

PRETZEL DAY STOUT: Inspired by "The Works" pretzel from The Office, you'll find flavors of sweet glaze, cinnamon sugar, chocolate, white chocolate, fudge, M&M's, caramel dip, mint chip, chocolate chip, marshmallows, nuts, toffee nuts, coconuts, peanut butter drizzle, Oreos, sprinkles, cotton candy bits and LASTLY, powdered sugar.


----------



## mike243

Next is the latest dud I tried


----------



## BurntWeenie

Budweiser, Miller, Coors. Like making love in a canoe


----------



## PolishDeli

O'Doul's


----------



## BandCollector

Marketing Agencies keep trying  to convince us that light beer is actually beer.

I disagree. . .Light beers are the worst!


----------



## BandCollector

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Our Brewery puts out some pretty crazy stuff.  While they make some great ones some I just can't drink.  Here one of the latest:
> 
> PRETZEL DAY STOUT: Inspired by "The Works" pretzel from The Office, you'll find flavors of sweet glaze, cinnamon sugar, chocolate, white chocolate, fudge, M&M's, caramel dip, mint chip, chocolate chip, marshmallows, nuts, toffee nuts, coconuts, peanut butter drizzle, Oreos, sprinkles, cotton candy bits and LASTLY, powdered sugar.


UGH!!!!


----------



## sandyut

bauchjw said:


> Aztec Brewery, San Diego’s Habanero Lager when I was in 29 Palms years ago. I don’t think I could breath right for an hour!


Oh man, next time I’m there I’m drinking that!  I LOVE CHILI BEER!!!

my fav is in colorado.  Ghost Face Killah from!  If I lived there I would own a chair at the bar


----------



## clifish

I love the hazy, juicy IPA's,  I do not like stouts.  My friend is brewing a chocolate, maple, oatmeal stout...yuk


----------



## sandyut

clifish said:


> I love the hazy, juicy IPA's,


YUM!  Same here


----------



## O'Basque

jliddil said:


> Budweiser, Miller, Coors. Like making love in a canoe


Couldn't agree more


----------



## JCAP

I had a banana bread beer one time. Well, actually, a sip of a banana bread beer. Gross.

I'm an IPA fan- it's my go to style. But why all the light beer bashing?! On a hot day in the yard, a bunch of Miller Lites in the cooler can be a really great day.


----------



## TNJAKE

Southpaw


----------



## Brokenhandle

Twin Bing beer...love the candy bar, but not beer! In case you haven't heard of them, they are made by Palmer candy company,  Sioux City Iowa. 

Ryan


----------



## zwiller

Was gifted a 6er from some brewery out of the Finger Lakes.  One sip, spit it out.  Tried another, same deal, poured rest down the drain.  Signed up to become a certified judge that night.  That one was so bad I fear people would get sick from it. 

Not into these newer fruit juice infused/dessert beers.  That being said, we buddied up to a waitress at our fave brewpub one time and she suggest trying one at the end of the meal and boy she was right!  I would NEVER order a creme brule stout or peanut butter porter but it sure hit spot at the end of the meal just like a piece of cake or digestif.


----------



## sandyut

JCAP said:


> I'm an IPA fan- it's my go to style. But why all the light beer bashing?! On a hot day in the yard, a bunch of Miller Lites in the cooler can be a really great day.


Agreed!!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

This shit is terrible. Tastes like red wine and Natural Ice mixed together.


----------



## TNJAKE

Natty Daddy lol


----------



## mr_whipple

I've drank a lot of beer over the years and still do. My circle of friends and I go to local brew pubs quite frequently to try out the new ones. There are types I know I don't like so I simply avoid those. As to the worst, be damned if I can remember the name, but it was probably 25-30 years or so ago in Antalya Turkey, and whatever this crap was gave me a headache like nothing I ever had. I remember drinking about a gallon of water to make myself feel better. Needless to say after that I stuck to drinking beers I knew.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

TNJAKE said:


> Natty Daddy lol



Dude, the Natty Daddy's are one of the worst hangovers ever! I'd rather strap a bag of Franzia to my back and drink it out of the tap.


----------



## WaterRat

Harpoon Brewing Co Christmas  beer.Disgusting, massive quantities of netmeg and cinnamon. Took one sip and told my bartender to pour it down the sewer, which he did then gave me a different beer and didn’t charge me for the first.


----------



## bigfurmn

zwiller said:


> Was gifted a 6er from some brewery out of the Finger Lakes.


There are some great breweries in the Finger Lakes too, thats sad! I agree, peanut butter and most sour beers are a hard pass for me. Tried a Smor's beer at the state fair also. Porter with the glass rimmed in chocolate with a marshmellow floating in it. Was better than i expected.


----------



## BBQ Bird

MGD.  Smells like pee in a glass to me.  Don't know how anyone can drink it.


----------



## clifish

SmokinVOLfan said:


> This shit is terrible. Tastes like red wine and Natural Ice mixed together.
> View attachment 628361


Yeah I am not a sour fan and don't much of anything Victory produces.  Although 

 Steve H
 might not agree I always disliked Genny pounders that everyone from Rochester NY seemed to love.

Also nothing wrong with a bunch of Mich Ultras on a hot summer day.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

clifish said:


> Yeah I am not a sour fan and don't much of anything Victory produces.  Although
> 
> Steve H
> might not agree I always disliked Genny pounders that everyone from Rochester NY seemed to love.
> 
> Also nothing wrong with a bunch of Mich Ultras on a hot summer day.



Mich Ultra is my daily go to beer. I do like sours from time to time. Have several in the fridge I drink on special occasions but that victory stuff is pure garbage.


----------



## Steve H

clifish said:


> Yeah I am not a sour fan and don't much of anything Victory produces.  Although
> 
> Steve H
> might not agree I always disliked Genny pounders that everyone from Rochester NY seemed to love.
> 
> Also nothing wrong with a bunch of Mich Ultras on a hot summer day.


Genny wasn't my favorite brand by far. Though, I fought myself after doing some 12 Horse Ale. The Bock isn't bad either.
After 4 years in West Germany. I had a hankering for more stout beers. Thankfully, that passed after a year or so. Craft beers back in the late 80's and 90's were far and few apart. And top label brews were a rare treat back then on my income. Can you say old Milwaukee best?


----------



## Fueling Around

I tried something from Victory once. Don't remember what it was and it was OK.

Do they still have beer on a stick at the fair?
I got the full flight.  3 in the stick and a fourth for your free hand


----------



## clifish

Steve H said:


> Genny wasn't my favorite brand by far. Though, I fought myself after doing some 12 Horse Ale. The Bock isn't bad either.
> After 4 years in West Germany. I had a hankering for more stout beers. Thankfully, that passed after a year or so. Craft beers back in the late 80's and 90's were far and few apart. And top label brews were a rare treat back then on my income. Can you say old Milwaukee best?


Drank many of them in my Oswego days except we called it Swilwaukee best.


Fueling Around said:


> I tried something from Victory once. Don't remember what it was and it was OK.
> 
> Do they still have beer on a stick at the fair?
> I got the full flight.  3 in the stick and a fourth for your free hand
> View attachment 628376


Many of the breweries still to the paddle for flights...although they will not let you keep the paddle now...lol


----------



## bigfurmn

Fueling Around said:


> I tried something from Victory once. Don't remember what it was and it was OK.
> 
> Do they still have beer on a stick at the fair?
> I got the full flight.  3 in the stick and a fourth for your free hand
> View attachment 628376


I havent seen it at the Summit stand. They have a whole craft brew area that is a four beer sampler in one of the buildings. All MN breweries.


----------



## zwiller

Sour beers freaked me out a long time but had a buddy into them give me some Jolly Pumpkin on HOT summer day and it blew my mind.  Lots of sour beers are nasty yet people say their supposed to taste that way...  BS.  

Local popular Christmas beer is served with a rim of "pixie dust" (cinnamon sugar) and I decline.    

Agree with you guys.  Victory is overrated.  IMO, there is a TON of craft that is overrated and mediocre at best.


----------



## Nefarious

I am a Double or Imperial IPA guy.  Someone left 5 of 6 behind after a party.





I wondered why there were 5 left until I drank one.  Absolutely the worse modern day beer.

In college we used to drink Pearl from San Antonio Texas I think, must have been because .99 per six pack.  At least it was drinkable, this is not.


----------



## noboundaries

I stopped experimenting with beer long ago. Given a choice between beer and whisky, the latter wins every time. If it's hot: ice, Canadian whiskey, lemon lime soda or ginger ale. I haven't met a Hefeweizen I didn't love. Squeeze of lemon in the summer...yum. 

Not a fan of ANY light beer. Used to love Guinness, but they've changed something here in the US. Tastes like weak cola to me now. Great for stews, though.


----------



## bbqbrett

Nefarious said:


> I am a Double or Imperial IPA guy.  Someone left 5 of 6 behind after a party.
> View attachment 628384
> 
> I wondered why there were 5 left until I drank one.  Absolutely the worse modern day beer.
> 
> In college we used to drink Pearl from San Antonio Texas I think, must have been because .99 per six pack.  At least it was drinkable, this is not.


----------



## bbqbrett

Interesting.  Haven't had that but the worst beer that I tried (outside of a friend's dad homebrew) was also a Rogue brew.  It was Dead Guy Ale.  Not sure if it was named that because somebody died after tasting it or if it was actually brewed using a dead guy.


----------



## mneeley490

Lots of fantastic craft breweries near me north of Seattle, so I have access to some pretty good stuff.
That said, I also do not enjoy sours, or the type euphemistically referred to as "farm style". This uses a natural yeast, captured from the air, which more often than not tastes like horse manure.
After I turned 21, one of the first legal beers I tried at a bar was called "Old Peculier". I should have payed more attention to the label.


----------



## gmc2003

Worst beer I've ever had:
*






Second worst Beer: 






When I was younger. We loved to go on road trips to Canada and pick up a couple of cases of Brador. I can't remember if it was the taste, or the higher alcohol content. That I liked. Bonus was the fireworks that we'd pick up on the way home. *


----------



## clifish

gmc2003 said:


> Worst beer I've ever had:
> *
> View attachment 628392
> 
> 
> Second worst Beer:
> View attachment 628393
> 
> 
> When I was younger. We loved to go on road trips to Canada and pick up a couple of cases of Brador. I can't remember if it was the taste, or the higher alcohol content. That I liked. Bonus was the fireworks that we'd pick up on the way home. *


HAHA  when I went to Canada when I was in college ..about 1987-88 I brought 3 cases of glass bottle Brador and XXX on the PLANE in carry on (think over head storage) because they were more alcohol than any states beer.  Far cry from the triple IPA that are 12-14% now...lol


----------



## bigfurmn

Great can… terrible beer. My uncle gave us some years ago, no idea how old it was https://www.google.com/search?q=fat+cat+beer&client=safari&hl=en-us&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&vet=1&fir=2t98SaZ0ilSLtM%2CCV3-3FWHuR0aGM%2C_%3BRZH9KzMKfHb2xM%2CzWBJmNWb7qW-xM%2C_%3Bklyk7je2Ivwi-M%2C_2EGfLKWzqWELM%2C_%3BIFp6USYcyAG1FM%2CURnhyH3K7mYifM%2C_%3B-8O2jsGwkHcdiM%2CCqjeAql9hwr73M%2C_%3Blx0YAE-MvAR9lM%2CC_zwpEMn__tGhM%2C_%3BbfWms5ltqdX6_M%2C23nqBZB484VTgM%2C_%3BHX5AQ1TMXRBV4M%2CC_zwpEMn__tGhM%2C_%3BA6QqA6Km6WdjZM%2CkhQPXxf3kIYbOM%2C_%3Bw0D8ce8huIxpnM%2CRQwPFXUBgLS-rM%2C_%3BO3aqtlyF7PYgsM%2C92m8-7i4nVtvcM%2C_%3Bi7dYOLw4aakHHM%2C2M3vlaMATLzZ5M%2C_%3B_x2c27TvnWlLQM%2C51V1fKTDKmodgM%2C_%3B1QevydV7DG-i2M%2CliazAEdKtBnXdM%2C_%3BRWd7Gn_ckezRTM%2Cqk1NCc9Qca1YuM%2C_%3BO2mgU2FdIiDZRM%2CdeBeLZeGR6j64M%2C_%3B-NbcSdJN-g8N3M%2CwV21QD_7lgjc7M%2C_%3B2cdVaIYDMA87oM%2CC_zwpEMn__tGhM%2C_%3BWBR4CqS9U2vWyM%2CjIaPDPWn8VUGeM%2C_%3Bh9QI6lfZJ-f-AM%2CUjzDdk0Vtotr1M%2C_&usg=AI4_-kRUrqGTmHF3_Wcu1qK9fejC6zXrjQ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwia_s3x3oD3AhUPkokEHVt1D3AQ9QF6BAgPEAE&biw=1121&bih=734&dpr=2#imgrc=klyk7je2Ivwi-M

Edit: thought would post the picture not the link. Sorry.


----------



## BigW.

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dude, the Natty Daddy's are one of the worst hangovers ever! I'd rather strap a bag of Franzia to my back and drink it out of the tap.


I've drank Franzia out of the tap, I do not recommend it:)

Worst beer: Steel Reserve


----------



## TNJAKE

BigW. said:


> I've drank Franzia out of the tap, I do not recommend it:)


Don't be ashamed........we've all been there


----------



## sandyut

BigW. said:


> I've drank Franzia out of the tap


OMG in college on "wine nite" my buddy and I would down a box of Franzia White Grenache.  it was a scene


----------



## zwiller

BigW. said:


> Worst beer: Steel Reserve


I got a hangover just reading that!


----------



## Bearcarver

It's been a long time, but I used to consume a lot of Beer.
As for the worst beers I ever had, I have to call it a Tie.
Tied between Terrible Texas "Lone Star Beer", and Horrible Hawaiian "Primo".

I had one called "Fyfe & Drum" too, that was pretty lousy! Neat can--Lousy Beer.

Bear


----------



## BurntWeenie

Not a worst beer but nice and sour


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

sandyut said:


> OMG in college on "wine nite" my buddy and I would down a box of Franzia White Grenache. it was a scene



Ever play "Slap The Bag" or " Tour De Franzia"? Lol. Franzia pong usually called for a pretty rough Sunday too.


----------



## Norwester55

This stuff played a part in my misspent youth. Tasted bad, seemed to give the worst hangover, and last but not least was known for giving you a condition that rhymes with Blitz. You were young and dumb, it was cheap, and if you were drinking it, most likely you weren't the dummy that paid for it.


----------



## fxsales1959

bigfurmn said:


> What is the worst beer you have ever had???
> At the MN state fair there was a mini doughnut beer. Ale with cinnamon and stuff. Terrible, and I enjoy strange brews.


Weidemens


----------



## bigfurmn

Indeed Brewing (MN) pistachio cream ale. Had a sample, that was plenty.


----------



## forktender

View attachment 628528


----------



## JC in GB

St Ides Malt Liquor.  Is that beer?  Worst thing I ever tasted.


----------



## gmc2003

We always had a saying growing up that the Clydesdale that made Michelob was sick.

Chris


----------



## BilboBaggins

For me, it was definitely Bud Light Chelada. I hate wasting things, but I had to pour that one down the drain.

My usual go to is any cheap beer (Natty Daddy, Natural Ice, PBR), which, yes, is nasty by themselves. But, I will "flavor" it with a shot of some kind of liqueur like Triple Sec, Butterscotch, or Banana.

For an actual great tasting beer, I go for Karmeliet by Tripel.


----------



## sandyut

yum I love red beer (any tomato juice and light beer).  Been drinking those since I was 16.  Chelada's are delish IMO.  Tho i know they are not for everyone.  My wife wont even try one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Guinness in a can, NEVER again!

Best to me is a locally made Highland Scotch Ale!  That brew is phenomenal!


----------



## Fueling Around

sandyut said:


> yum I love red beer (any tomato juice and light beer) ...


Me too.  Try a bloody beer sometime.  Bloody Mary and beer.


----------



## chopsaw

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Guinness in a can, NEVER again!


You are not wrong there !


----------



## gmc2003

BilboBaggins said:


> For me, it was definitely Bud Light Chelada. I hate wasting things, but I had to pour that one down the drain.
> 
> My usual go to is any cheap bear (Natty Daddy, Natural Ice, PBR), which, yes, is nasty by themselves. But, I will "flavor" it with a shot of some kind of liqueur like Triple Sec, Butterscotch, or Banana.
> 
> For an actual great tasting beer, I go for Karmeliet by Tripel.



PBR nasty!!! Well I never. PBR is a finely tuned micro brew that has withstood the taste(s) of time. 






Chris


----------



## TNJAKE

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Guinness in a can, NEVER again!
> 
> Best to me is a locally made Highland Scotch Ale!  That brew is phenomenal!


Guinness in a can that has the nitrogen ball is pretty good to me. Prefer it over a bottle


----------



## bigfurmn

As the tempature goes up the quality of my beers go down, theory being more are consumed.


----------



## chopsaw

gmc2003 said:


> PBR nasty!!! Well I never


You beat me to it .


----------



## zwiller

JC in GB said:


> St Ides Malt Liquor.  Is that beer?  Worst thing I ever tasted.


Just got another hangover and flashback.  My middle brother went through House of Pain drinking St. Ide's/Mickey's 40oz phase...

Oh man, love Guinness draught.  MY WIFE drinks it too.  We went through a dozen or so 4 packs around St. Pats.  Also love me a good black and tan now and then.  

Cut my teeth on Wiedemann stubbies in the day.  When I played in the band I drank Foster's oil cans and waitresses and people would freak out about it LOL.


----------



## BurntWeenie

Anything from Russia


----------



## sawhorseray

Brown Derby beer, sold to Safeway stores in a day long gone by. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around

Went to Mexico on spring break in college (40+ years ago).
Asked for the cheapest beer they had and got a few cases of squat brown bottles.
Never thought much about it until they changed to clear bottles and heavily advertised
Corona.  Still not fond of it.


gmc2003 said:


> PBR nasty!!! Well I never. PBR is a finely tuned micro brew that has withstood the taste(s) of time.


One of the finest beers was PBR draft in Milwaukee.


----------



## Bearcarver

BilboBaggins said:


> For me, it was definitely Bud Light Chelada. I hate wasting things, but I had to pour that one down the drain.
> 
> My usual go to is any cheap bear (Natty Daddy, Natural Ice, PBR), which, yes, is nasty by themselves. But, I will "flavor" it with a shot of some kind of liqueur like Triple Sec, Butterscotch, or Banana.
> 
> For an actual great tasting beer, I go for Karmeliet by Tripel.



"Cheap Bear". ??
Hey--Watch-it!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

TNJAKE said:


> Guinness in a can that has the nitrogen ball is pretty good to me. Prefer it over a bottle



To each their own my friend, I have never had worse heartburn… I was exhaling fire for two days!


----------



## BilboBaggins

Bearcarver said:


> "Cheap Bear". ??
> Hey--Watch-it!!
> 
> Bear


Oh man!! Apparently, my proofreading skills are lacking. Sorry!!


----------



## clifish

gmc2003 said:


> PBR nasty!!! Well I never. PBR is a finely tuned micro brew that has withstood the taste(s) of time.
> View attachment 628560
> 
> Chris


Sorry Chris,  PBR is waaaaaaaay down on my list...not saying I won't drink if it was offered but not my first choice....lol


----------



## bigfurmn

Come on now, worst beers ever. Not if it’s free I’ll drink it.


----------



## Fueling Around

bigfurmn said:


> Come on now, worst beers ever. Not if it’s free I’ll drink it.


You haven't drank bad beer that was free?
The worse is when the good beer runs out and we were stuck drinking the crap that the cheap people brought to the party.
Worst is when all beer are done and you aren't full!


----------



## old sarge

Worst beer? Some orange or citrus flavored concoction that my son had in his house.  Not sure what was in it, not good with the bbq. Going against the grain here.  PBR is all I have in my house. I like it.  Gives a good belch. If Hudephol or Burger or Weideman (2 Cincinnati & 1 Kentucky brewed) was still available and could be found  where I live today, I would drink them as well.  I was also a fan of Stroh's in my younger pool shooting days.Today,  PBR fits my budget. I enjoy Kirin when available in restaurants.


----------



## bigfurmn

Fueling Around said:


> You haven't drank bad beer that was free?
> The worse is when the good beer runs out and we were stuck drinking the crap that the cheap people brought to the party.
> Worst is when all beer are done and you aren't full!


My two favorite beers are cold and free. I very rarely turn down free beer. if I do it’s either really bad beer or I’m driving.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Had some really good beer when we were younger...went to a buddies house for a fish fry and when we went to leave my upper half  got to moving faster than my lower half and it was time to tuck and roll! Ended up on my back, held my beer up and said...didn't spill my beer! Laughing my a-- off along with everyone else!

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq

bigfurmn said:


> What is the worst beer you have ever had???
> At the MN state fair there was a mini doughnut beer. Ale with cinnamon and stuff. Terrible, and I enjoy strange brews.


What is all this talk about worst beer? Never heard of a thing. Now, worst teeth yes. 
And somebody has a beer pole too!


----------



## gmc2003

Nice looking beer pole ole buddy. 

Chris


----------



## mj1angier

I like all styles of beer, some more than others, but I have always been able to find time/ place for just about any beer.And I have no fear of trying some out there beers

But back in late 90's- early 2000's I had a hemp beer. Worst taste ever! Could not come up with a time or place that it would be good. Hanging out with the hippies? No, just give me weed. It was just bad.


----------



## 1MoreFord

Can't stand Corona or any Samuel Adams I've tried.  No Red Stripe either.


----------



## mneeley490

I have a hazy memory of drinking some green beer on St. Paddy's day, back in the 80's. Those stains were hard to clean up the next day.


----------



## clifish

mneeley490 said:


> I have a hazy memory of drinking some green beer on St. Paddy's day, back in the 80's. Those stains were hard to clean up the next day.


HAHA  we had a fraternity in my college that opened at 7 am on St. Patties day,  they imported from NYC *McSorley’s beer,  both light and dark.  *
I remember my girlfriend (now my wife) in 1988  putting her to bed by 9 am.  When we went to the dining hall later for brunch I had the cook aka friend dye her eggs and bacon green.  Served her green milk and juice as well.  Needless to say I still hear about this today and we are now 54 years old...lol


----------



## Brokenhandle

clifish said:


> HAHA  we had a fraternity in my college that opened at 7 am on St. Patties day,  they imported from NYC *McSorley’s beer,  both light and dark.  *
> I remember my girlfriend (now my wife) in 1988  putting her to bed by 9 am.  When we went to the dining hall later for brunch I had the cook aka friend dye her eggs and bacon green.  Served her green milk and juice as well.  Needless to say I still hear about this today and we are now 54 years old...lol


Did Dr. Seuss write a book about that? I thought it was only green eggs and ham! Lol!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around

green eggs?


----------



## bigfurmn

I’ll pass. Lol


----------



## Alsta

Old bay flavored beer - I love Old Bay, and I enjoy a good beer, but not both in the same glass.....


----------



## BigW.

Alsta said:


> Old bay flavored beer - I love Old Bay, and I enjoy a good beer, but not both in the same glass.....


Never heard of such a thing so I had to look for it.  Beer and seafood should mix in the belly.





						Dead Rise - Flying Dog
					

Our most-piloted beer to date is brewed with the rugged spirit of the Chesapeake Bay watermen. Born in the heart of crab country, Dead Rise highlights the




					www.flyingdog.com


----------



## Alsta

BigW. said:


> Never heard of such a thing so I had to look for it.  Beer and seafood should mix in the belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Rise - Flying Dog
> 
> 
> Our most-piloted beer to date is brewed with the rugged spirit of the Chesapeake Bay watermen. Born in the heart of crab country, Dead Rise highlights the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyingdog.com


And I just read ( Like 5 min ago)  there is now an Old Bay Vodka: 








						OLD BAY® VODKA
					

OLD BAY® VODKA is a crisp, refreshing, six times distilled vodka infused with the iconic flavor of OLD BAY® Seasoning.




					oldbayvodka.com


----------



## BigW.

Alsta said:


> And I just read ( Like 5 min ago)  there is now an Old Bay Vodka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD BAY® VODKA
> 
> 
> OLD BAY® VODKA is a crisp, refreshing, six times distilled vodka infused with the iconic flavor of OLD BAY® Seasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldbayvodka.com


The vodka make sense. Vodka & Old Bay go into many Bloody Mary's.  The beer...is a leap too far:)


----------



## crazymoon

Only bad beer is a warm one !


----------



## Plinsc

IPA, Sours, any style where they might try to marry wine with beer.
Yuck.


----------



## indaswamp

bigfurmn said:


> What is the worst beer you have ever had???


Worse beer I've ever had was 2 days old, open, hot and stale...ah when you are 21 those things don't seem to matter much...LOL (That was years ago..I am not 21 today)


----------



## Bearcarver

indaswamp said:


> Worse beer I've ever had was 2 days old, open, hot and stale...ah when you are 21 those things don't seem to matter much...LOL (That was years ago..I am not 21 today)


I remember that Beer. Those were the ones I kept under my car seat, winter & summer. 
Actually the Winter ones were the worst. You guys never had any of those---The ones where everything froze solid, except the little bit of bitter tasting alcohol that was in the can.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn

Bearcarver said:


> I remember that Beer. Those were the ones I kept under my car seat, winter & summer.
> Actually the Winter ones were the worst. You guys never had any of those---The ones where everything froze solid, except the little bit of bitter tasting alcohol that was in the can.
> 
> Bear


I’ve had plenty of those beers around a grill in January or February. Also went to a beer festival in February (yup outside in minnesota) when it -20 air temp. If you didn’t finish it fast enough it would freeze. Still was a fun time, and we go back every year.


----------



## Fueling Around

indaswamp said:


> Worse beer I've ever had was 2 days old, open, hot and stale ...





bigfurmn said:


> ... If you didn’t finish it fast enough it would freeze ...



If you don't drink it fast enough it freezes, gets warm, or goes stale.


----------



## Bearcarver

bigfurmn said:


> I’ve had plenty of those beers around a grill in January or February. Also went to a beer festival in February (yup outside in minnesota) when it -20 air temp. If you didn’t finish it fast enough it would freeze. Still was a fun time, and we go back every year.



I mis-stated that. I meant to say, "*You Boys from the South* never had any of those, the ones where everything froze solid, except the little bit of bitter tasting alcohol that was in the can.

Bear


----------



## Nefarious

Bearcarver said:


> I mis-stated that. I meant to say, "*You Boys from the South* never had any of those, the ones where everything froze solid, except the little bit of bitter tasting alcohol that was in the can.
> 
> Bear


And cans back then tasted awful anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver

Nefarious said:


> And cans back then tasted awful anyway.


You're right!!
I even forgot about that !!


----------



## mneeley490

Early 70's, my dad would pop a beer when he was mowing the lawn. Usually a can of Olympia. One day, my younger brother, who was about 5 at the time, found where he had set it on a fencepost. He drank it unnoticed, and for some reason, refilled the can with small pebbles. When my dad came back and tipped the can to drink, he got a mouthful of them. I think we both learned some new words that day.


----------



## bbqjefff

I absolutely hate bud light. On that note I do enjoy michelob ultra while smoking meat.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069




----------



## TH-n-PA

zwiller said:


> I would NEVER order a creme brule stout or peanut butter porter but it sure hit spot at the end of the meal just like a piece of cake or digestif.


cheers.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

jliddil said:


> Budweiser, Miller, Coors. Like making love in a canoe


Those are not beers. Water with crap in it.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

JCAP said:


> I had a banana bread beer one time. Well, actually, a sip of a banana bread beer. Gross.
> 
> I'm an IPA fan- it's my go to style. But why all the light beer bashing?! On a hot day in the yard, a bunch of Miller Lites in the cooler can be a really great day.


Have to half agree here. I’m a certified ipa (west coast/hazy). But on a hot day outside or in I like to indulge in a good lager/pils. Miller is not one of them. Like IPA’s, there’s a lot more good to great craft lagers/pilsners out there. Drink craft, not crap.


----------



## Dabutcher

Im not sure who made it but years back in the 70s or early 80s when i worked as a meat mgr in iowa we sold a beer in a white can and all the can said was " beer " . Not good at all but it was cheap .


----------



## Nodak21

smokeonthewater1069 said:


> Those are not beers. Water with crap in it.


It’s hard to take beer opinions from people like you seriously. You might think Coors and Bud are “crap” but they sell more “crap” than all of your IPA’s combined. I don’t mind A craft beer now and again  but I would like to see someone drink 12-24 of them like I enjoy busch light on a hot day or on the lake. You would either have a terrible belly ache or be sitting on the can all night. That much guiness in your guts would turn to concrete.. lol


----------



## clifish

Nodak21 said:


> It’s hard to take beer opinions from people like you seriously. You might think Coors and Bud are “crap” but they sell more “crap” than all of your IPA’s combined. I don’t mind A craft beer now and again  but I would like to see someone drink 12-24 of them like I enjoy busch light on a hot day or on the lake. You would either have a terrible belly ache or be sitting on the can all night. That much guiness in your guts would turn to concrete.. lol


Oh IDK  I could probably put down a dozen IPA's .....might not be conscious after that ...lol


----------



## Nodak21

clifish said:


> Oh IDK  I could probably put down a dozen IPA's .....might not be conscious after that ...lol


Haha!! Good point. I was thinking more like those peanut butter, coffee, cut with a butter knife beers. I don’t mind them, but I think anything more than about a Blue Moon is pretty darn strong!! Lol - I could just be a beer wimp now that I think about it


----------



## Nodak21

I think the state beverage of ND is Busch Light, but there are getting to be more craft brews in the bigger towns


----------



## clifish

Nodak21 said:


> Haha!! Good point. I was thinking more like those peanut butter, coffee, cut with a butter knife beers. I don’t mind them, but I think anything more than about a Blue Moon is pretty darn strong!! Lol - I could just be a beer wimp now that I think about it


yeah,  stouts and those funky heavy ones do nothing for me.  I do like the hazy-juicy ones for the first few then I move on to Mich Ultra or even a spiked seltzer until I drift to the vodka drinks


----------



## clifish

Nodak21 said:


> I think the state beverage of ND is Busch Light, but there are getting to be more craft brews in the bigger towns


That is why bud, bud light types have been tailing off in sales the last bunch of years.  Don't get me wrong they still outsell the craft brews 50-1 but they are still shrinking market share.


----------



## old sarge

When you drink beer, just remember you are only borrowing the liquid refreshment and it will desert you.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

Nodak21 said:


> It’s hard to take beer opinions from people like you seriously. You might think Coors and Bud are “crap” but they sell more “crap” than all of your IPA’s combined. I don’t mind A craft beer now and again  but I would like to see someone drink 12-24 of them like I enjoy busch light on a hot day or on the lake. You would either have a terrible belly ache or be sitting on the can all night. That much guiness in your guts would turn to concrete.. lol


Of course I don’t drink 12-24 cans of IPA’s in a sitting. I like to have anywheres from 2-4 16oz cans of IPA’s and sometimes lagers/pils. You’d have to be crazy to drink and try to enjoy that many IPA’s In a day. Now Busch or other crap beers I can understand. Before I got into craft I was drinking 12-24 bottles/cans a day. I would just feel so bloated and full after 10. And your just pissing all that watered down beer all day long. Plus putting on more calories while drinking. I enjoy the flavors coming out of my IPA’s and sure you can get a whole lot more flavors from the craft pilsners and lagers these days. And no preservatives you get from Coors, Bud and the others. If you enjoy your Busch or other beers then so be it. I don’t get the headaches and hangovers I use to get from drinking crap beers. It’s been 13+ years since my last hangover. I feel better overall from drinking good beers. If I were to drink 12-24 bottles a day I would gain a lot of weight also. I drink everyday and my weight has not increased. I’m not skinny or average but I haven’t gained any in the last 15 years. And of course the Big 3 will always outsell the craft industry stuff. That’s a no brainer. But their sales have gone south in the last 10+ years. Sure the shelves are overwhelmed with all the craft cans in the cooler. Which ones should I try? Some are not as good as others. If your a die hard Busch/Bud/Coors kind of guy there are some really good hoppy lagers and pilsners out there that’s a lot better in taste. But if your not looking for taste then by all means drink what you like.
I will add that I was never into Bud or the others back in the days (70’s-80’s). Our go to beers were Michelob, Lowenbrau and imports. Yes of course we drank the other stupid stuff but only as last resort.


----------



## tomhooper

I don't care for IPA's but that is a personal preference.

Some really bad beers I've had:
Billy Beer
Texas Pride
M*A*S*H
Meister Brau

Yes I'm old and I'm sure there are more but my memory fails me at the moment.


----------



## BandCollector

You all can say what you wish regarding the national sales figures of light beers, but in my opinion,  light beer is not beer. 

Nothing but a marketing ploy of the major brewing companies to sell watered down "beer" at a premium price. 

They are all terrible, except perhaps for Amstel Light which I believe was the original one made many years ago.

So there,

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

BandCollector said:


> You all can say what you wish regarding the national sales figures of light beers, but in my opinion,  light beer is not beer.
> 
> Nothing but a marketing ploy of the major brewing companies to sell watered down "beer" at a premium price.
> 
> They are all terrible, except perhaps for Amstel Light which I believe was the original one made many years ago.
> 
> So there,
> 
> John



Oh come on now what did light beer ever do to you?


----------



## BandCollector

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Oh come on now what did light beer ever do to you?


Light beer never did anything to me.  It just (in my opinion) does not taste like beer.  If I want water, I will drink water. 

I refuse to pay the ridiculous prices for watered down beer when there are sooooo many good beers on the market.  That"s all.

John


----------



## TNJAKE

Prefer my beer light. Just like I like my women.......


----------



## BandCollector

TNJAKE said:


> Prefer my beer light. Just like I like my women.......


LOL!


----------



## gmc2003

BandCollector said:


> I refuse to pay the ridiculous prices for watered down beer when there are sooooo many good beers on the market. That"s all.


 
Ridiculous prices? I'm not sure about your state, but here I can get a 12 pack of PBR or Narragansett pounders for under 10.00. I've seen folks at the cash registrar pay upwards of 20.00 for a four pack of some tutti-fruity beer. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

BandCollector said:


> Light beer never did anything to me.  It just (in my opinion) does not taste like beer.  If I want water, I will drink water.
> 
> I refuse to pay the ridiculous prices for watered down beer when there are sooooo many good beers on the market.  That"s all.
> 
> John



I obviously am just kidding with ya. Nothing wrong with preferring heavier beers with more flavor. Everything is ridiculous priced nowadays. I used to drink a lot of craft beers but cant stomach paying $15+ for a 6 pack anymore.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

gmc2003 said:


> Ridiculous prices? I'm not sure about your state, but here I can get a 12 pack of PBR or Narragansett pounders for under 10.00.



IMO I think PBR, Rolling Rock, and Yeungling are great choices for full flavor domestic beer with a reasonable price tag. Never seen Narragansett down south.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I obviously am just kidding with ya. Nothing wrong with preferring heavier beers with more flavor. Everything is ridiculous priced nowadays. I used to drink a lot of craft beers but cant stomach paying $15+ for a 6 pack anymore.


I have to agree on the prices. I’m paying $16-$24 for a 4pk. I spend about &500 a month on craft. I Ike to visit breweries. Mostly good crowds and nice atmosphere. But I do most of my drinking at home.


----------



## Nodak21

smokeonthewater1069 said:


> I have to agree on the prices. I’m paying $16-$24 for a 4pk. I spend about &500 a month on craft. I Ike to visit breweries. Mostly good crowds and nice atmosphere. But I do most of my drinking at home.


What IPA’s would you recommend that are fairly national. I’d be game for a 2 week challenge drinking 2-4 IPAs instead of the normal 4-8 Busch Lattes. Weekends will probably still be blue yum yums but I don’t mind the flavor of IPA . If I could be converted than anyone can because I am pretty loyal to the blue and silver cans.


----------



## clifish

gmc2003 said:


> Ridiculous prices? I'm not sure about your state, but here I can get a 12 pack of PBR or Narragansett pounders for under 10.00. I've seen folks at the cash registrar pay upwards of 20.00 for a four pack of some tutti-fruity beer.
> 
> Chris


Guilty!  I once paid $26 for a 4 pack.  I am also quite content drinking Costco's Kirkland vodka that was at one point $11.99 per 1.75 ltr.


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

Nodak21 said:


> What IPA’s would you recommend that are fairly national. I’d be game for a 2 week challenge drinking 2-4 IPAs instead of the normal 4-8 Busch Lattes. Weekends will probably still be blue yum yums but I don’t mind the flavor of IPA . If I could be converted than anyone can because I am pretty loyal to the blue and silver cans.


I find that most loyal Bud, Coors Lite or Busch boys will always be true to their beers. And that’s fine. There are so many great choices out there. And if they still don’t care for the hoppier taste that’s fine. I have several friends who don’t care for craft. Growing up I just never really cared for those. I was 15 when I had my first beer experience and it was Bud. I threw up all over the place. Lol. Good memories for sure. 

N
 Nodak21
 where do live? There’s got to be some micro breweries near you. Some good and some probably not as good. I’m is Southern California. Orange County specifically. I have several great choices. I might be able help steer you in the right direction. And it doesn’t have to be an IPA’. There’s a lot of great hoppy lagers and pils. Also LPA (Lager Pale Ales).


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

SmokinVOLfan said:


> IMO I think PBR, Rolling Rock, and Yeungling are great choices for full flavor domestic beer with a reasonable price tag. Never seen Narragansett down south.


I wish we can get Yeungling here in California. It wouldn’t be in my monthly rotation. But I would buy it twice a year.


----------



## Nodak21

I am near Grand Forks, ND. There are a few micro brews popping up in the area but not a lot. The local liquor store has a huge selection of canned and bottled beers from all over the USA


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinVOLfan said:


> IMO I think PBR, Rolling Rock, and Yeungling are great choices for full flavor domestic beer with a reasonable price tag. Never seen Narragansett down south.


Good Show!!
Those 3 were always in my top 5 !!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett

Dabutcher said:


> Im not sure who made it but years back in the 70s or early 80s when i worked as a meat mgr in iowa we sold a beer in a white can and all the can said was " beer " . Not good at all but it was cheap .


Yeah, that was when a lot of the stores didn't have their own brands like the do now and they just sold under the generic brand.  There were lots of products that sold that way.  Remember trying the generic individually wrapped cheese slices.  They were horrible.  At that time I was too young to buy beer.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Taste of beers is a personal preference...same as taste of smoke flavor and how much of it you prefer. I used to be a big beer drinker... now more of a whiskey fan. So maybe instead of downgrading other beers as crap you could just be respectful of what others like. I also like wine and scotch...care to put them down as crap also?

Ryan


----------



## Plinsc

Wine! I’ve had some good and some lousy wines,you probably could start a whole new thread with wine!
 I do like the 750 ml single serving sizes though


----------



## clifish

Brokenhandle said:


> Taste of beers is a personal preference...same as taste of smoke flavor and how much of it you prefer. I used to be a big beer drinker... now more of a whiskey fan. So maybe instead of downgrading other beers as crap you could just be respectful of what others like. I also like wine and scotch...care to put them down as crap also?
> 
> Ryan


100% agree,  If you want a meister-piss go for it.   When people are over I will have from Michelob Ultra up to a triple IPA on ice.  Multiple kinds of wine and usually a good selection of Gin, Vodka etc...Hell I even stock a 1.75 ltr Woodford reserve for our friends that we frequently gather with.


----------



## cajuncpo

San Miguel in the Philippines.  There was always a "treat" inside at the bottom of the beer.  What is was is still unknown to this day.  We were so drunk that it was irrelevant at the time..


----------



## Fueling Around

cajuncpo said:


> San Miguel in the Philippines. ...


What was there slogan? 
Drinking San Miquel never never means having to say you're sorry?


----------



## poacherjoe

Olympia


----------



## cajuncpo

LOL.


----------



## poacherjoe

poacherjoe said:


> Olympia


Hey Bear this really shows how old I am Huh ?? We used to drink the heck out of that crap back in the 60's ! I don't think they make it anymore but I can understand why not ! lol


----------



## Bearcarver

cajuncpo said:


> San Miguel in the Philippines.  There was always a "treat" inside at the bottom of the beer.  What is was is still unknown to this day.  We were so drunk that it was irrelevant at the time..


Maybe a Worm, that didn't quite make the Tequila Cut?

Bear


----------



## xbubblehead

Skunkiest tasting I ever had was Rolling Rock back in the early sixties, used to be in a green glass bottle.  Next in line would some no-name sludge I had in Izmir, Turkey around 1963.  Literally could not drink the bottom half inch in the bottle because of the sludge.  It was served warm.


----------



## Bearcarver

Vietnamese Beer "Ba Moui Ba” AKA  "33 Beer", was pretty bad stuff, but I'd say it was still better than "Primo" or "Lone Star" beer.

I had a chance to drink some Vietnamese "Sake", but I refused when I found out you had to drink it through a straw, to get below the Maggots floating on top.  No Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350

I have had shit beer in Canada, Mexico, Germany, France, England, Austria, Switzerland, Netherlands, Lichtenstein, Poland and Czecholovalia....

I convinced good and bad beer exists everywhere.....

Like other things, it is a matter of opinion.

Don't knock other people's choices!


----------



## Plinsc

Heineken rates up there for skunks tasting for me too


----------



## gmc2003

Plinsc said:


> Heineken rates up there for skunks tasting for me too



When I was a bouncer at one of the local watering holes in the late 70s early 80s. A few of the male patrons would buy a bottle of Heineken at the start of the night. When they finished the bottle they would buy a pitcher of daft beer and refill their Heineken bottle with the draft beer. Making it look like they were drinking the more expensive beer all night long. They were just trying to impress the lady patrons. Heineken was about a dollar or so more expensive then the domestic brands. 

I will say that when I was in college  I had a classmate from Amsterdam. When he came back from Christmas vacation he brought  a case of Heineken with him. It was in white cans. They tasted so much better the stuff that was sold here.

Chris


----------



## boykjo

For me It was Heineken dark beer. Couldn't drink it, and I thought I could drink anything........ Use to drink becks dark and the store was out of it. Bought the HD instead..... Blah


----------



## smokeonthewater1069

N
 Nodak21
 Try Half Brothers or Rhombus. Or if your in one of these 2 cities, try Drekkers in Fargo ND & Junkyard in Moorhead MN. I’m not sure how far they are from Grand Forks. Or if you see any of their cans in your stores, grabs some to try. Ask they have single. When I try new IPA’s I like to buy singles, usually getting 2ea. At Half Brothers or Rhombus try a flight. Usually 4 or more 3-5oz pours. I’d start lightest to darkest. You don’t have to try the stouts and porters if you hate those styles. At least try the IPA’s and DIPA’s. And do try their hazy IPA’s if they have. Make note on which one you like or enjoy. You like Busch lagers so make sure to try any of their lagers and pilsners. When looking for cans to go, make sure you buy them the freshest is best. Most cans these days will have a date of canning on the bottom or side of can somewhere. And try to pick them from a cooler if possible. Yes there’s a lot to take in. Lol. A great ipa can turn bad 3+ months from can date. The hops inside do get bad/old. So that’s why you want to drink IPA’s sooner than later. They will get almost a sour vinegary taste. Lagers and pilsners are good for 4+ months. Stouts longer. We are planning a Big Sky road trip soon. So beer stops will be in our plans.
Enjoy.


----------



## bigfurmn

N
 Nodak21
 take a look for Surly Furious or Goose Island up there. Should be able to find it there. Did a little research, Rhombus Guys brewing looks pretty cool up there.


----------



## poacherjoe

Regal Select was another cheap nasty beer but when it's over 100 degree's and you have been out working in the heat all day any beer that is ICE cold tastes good .


----------



## Ty520

Dogfish Head Choc Lobster...

a porter made with chocolate...

...and lobster stock

I'm game for trying weird stuff, and I think Dogfish Head's stuff is pure wizardry, but that nearly made me puke


----------



## old sarge

Ty520 said:


> Dogfish Head Choc Lobster...
> 
> a porter made with chocolate...
> 
> ...and lobster stock
> 
> I'm game for trying weird stuff, and I think Dogfish Head's stuff is pure wizardry, but that nearly made me puke


A couple more sips and you would likely have purged your system.


----------



## bbqbrett

Ty520 said:


> Dogfish Head Choc Lobster...
> 
> a porter made with chocolate...
> 
> ...and lobster stock
> 
> I'm game for trying weird stuff, and I think Dogfish Head's stuff is pure wizardry, but that nearly made me puke


That sounds horrible!  Makes me wonder who in their right mind would even brew it?


----------



## Plinsc

Haha! They should call it the chum maker


----------



## Ty520

bbqbrett said:


> That sounds horrible!  Makes me wonder who in their right mind would even brew it?



Dogfish Head is typically an AMAZING brewery. I'm thinking perhaps he might have been intoxicated on something else when he came up with the Choc Lobster though

Midas Touch, inspired by a 2700 year old recipe found in the tomb of King Midas, was absolutely amazing, and put them on the map...but sadly discontinued


----------

